# Trying To Decide Which Plow



## 32vld

I asked in the commercial section and they said the plows I am looking at are not good enough. They said to ask here in the Jeep section.

Thing is the manufacturers do not have a lot of plows to chose from. So I have listed what I am looking at and would like to hear your opinions and I am open to suggestions.

Where I live there is only one Boss dealer about 35 minutes away in good weather and no traffic.

Their efit shows I can use a HTX on 2002 and older Wranglers. Then on 2007 and newer Wranglers. Some reason they left out my 2005. I am going to call their tech services department and ask why.

I like the 7', 26" height at 393 pounds, and stainless steel.

Meyer Drive Pro, 6'8", 22.5" height, 375 lbs, steel. I think the dealer said the 7'6" at 440 lbs would be too heavy.

Western Suburbanite 7'4", 21" height, poly, 270 lbs. I don't like because of the poly and plow maybe to light to back drag clean. I do mostly residential as see the need to back drag well.

I am leaning towards the Meyer 6'8". At 65 lbs more do you guys think the 7'6" plow would be too heavy for the Jeep and would that extra length wind up pushing more snow then the Jeep can handle?

2005 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited (TJ long wheel base) 4.0, 6 cyl, 6 speed.


----------



## theplowmeister

no plow that you can put on a Jeep will backdrag without a backdrag edge except the Snow-Way plows.

any plow under 7 1/2 foot, when you angle the blade the jeep tires will run over the snow.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Boss over meyer, coming from a meyer guy. Hiniker over boss.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

And, air shocks up front with 250 to 300 lbs ballast will fix any sag.


----------



## scottL

Go find a Sno-Way plow. there is no better plow for lighter vehicles than this. It has down pressure which means with a flip of the switch it locks down pressure and weight of your jeep onto the plow. Increases it's ability to backdrag or scrape equal to a heavy full plow.

Just don't get the tiny version. 22 series will do commercial. However you will be replacing the cutting edge for a full 1/2" from the stock edge.

Add a few pounds of ballast in the back too.

( installing a plow is easy. Their instructions are good and it takes a day if your slow. Very little maintenance. )


----------



## JeepCoMJ

You couldn't pay me to take a modern sno-way.

Their welds are junk, their plastic mold boards glaze with most chemicals, cutting edges are thin, wireless controllers and modules are junk, light crossover must plug back to itself on removal to connect truck side lights, connectors fail, and installation and removal is anything but easy


----------



## scottL

JeepCoMJ;2079881 said:


> You couldn't pay me to take a modern sno-way.
> 
> Their welds are junk, their plastic mold boards glaze with most chemicals, cutting edges are thin, wireless controllers and modules are junk, light crossover must plug back to itself on removal to connect truck side lights, connectors fail, and installation and removal is anything but easy



granted my last sno-way was a few years ago but the ones I just saw where not terrible like this. Cutting edges on the smaller plows ( and even the stock one that came on my last commercial western ) where 3/8 which is a joke to save money. As for the skin - it would never stay shiney clear as day one, that's just not realistic for clear plastic. Light cross seems at first but it does eliminate many relays that others rely on ( isolation modules).

Maybe you had a bad experience.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I install plows for a living. Wouldn't touch one


----------



## Philbilly2

How is your dealer support in your area for the other brands?


----------



## 32vld

I bought the Meyer 6'8". They will be installing the plow December 30th.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Good choice. I have one on my jeep liberty. Good plows. Keep the connector for the plow and truck side clean and dialectic greased


----------



## scottL

sorry .... why bother with a tiny light plow that will ultimately float more than digging in. sno-way w/down pressure. Only real choice. 

I don't install for a living, I have installed a number of them and they just work. What little goes wrong is easy to fix.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Weight counters down pressure. That is no concern. I plow a mile long drive and a 90x50 cement pad plus several run offs with a drive pro...no issues, no matter the amount of snow.

Down pressure is a gimmick to counter the lack of weight, and is only useful for back dragging. Pretty sure my back drag cutting edge, that does the job, cost less than the difference of cost between a snow way and meyer. Gives damn near the same results, too.

And.. it hitches easier.


----------



## 32vld

I do not know how good or bad Snow Dogg plows are. The dealer seemed shady. The plows were under a shelf with a lot of stuff piled in front of them. So hard to get a good look at them and judge how well made and difficulty level to connect and disconnect.
The pervious dealer at this location went bust and the building sat empty for at least a few years. New people in there for about 2 years. Though they were willing to put a 7.5" Snow Dogg on my Jeep.

Boss has nothing to fit Wranglers from 2003 to 2006.

The dealer I bought also sells Western and Fisher. This place has been in business doing custom commercial truck body work and snow removal equipment for over 30 years. The walls and the shelves are loaded with parts for all three brands.

They said stay away from the Suburbanite because even though 7'4" being poly it was too light, up to 270 lb, to scrape well and was not tough enough to do commercial work.

Told them what I was going to use the plow for and they said Meyer 6'8". Had the weight, 380lb, and would stand up.

I seen a lot of youtube TJ wrangler plowing videos. I saw TJ's with 7'5" blades pushing long runs on snow cleaning up commercial parking lots with 2" of snow real easy.

I saw a TJ with a 6'8" having a struggling to move crusted up snow that had been already driven on and rutted and set up hard. Where the plow kept continuously trip over.

I saw TJ with 6'8" pushing 12" of snow on driveways and you heard that Jeep and plow working very hard.

To me it makes sense to get a set up that will work from the easiest storms to the hardest with the least strain on the Jeep.

To get a plow from a dealer that I feel will be able to provide good service because they are well stocked on parts and have lots of experience servicing plows.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Youtube

Plowing smart makes a lot of difference.
Not knowing the tension of the trip springs.....
The use of salt,
It's a snow plow, not a ice ripper.
The person driving, experience level.
Tires.



One minnute a lighter plow was wanted, then a poly one is to light....

I wonder if snow depth,
Some times you have to polow twice, every 6" and not waite for a foot of f snow or for it to turn to ice.
Then the weight/ water content/ temp/ all play a roll in the
Load your rig will see.

Well congtatulations, it only took, what, 2-3 months to pull the trigger?

You can always put some "wings" on it


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Lol. Poly blades are heavier on the hole than steel. Fyi


----------



## SnoFarmer

JeepCoMJ;2080738 said:


> Lol. Poly blades are heavier on the hole than steel. Fyi


I've said just that, just to be corrected.


----------



## 32vld

Yes I took my time to gather knowledge the best I could. And I wanted to get all my fall clean ups done first, which took the first two weeks of December.

Yes I took time to pull the trigger as well because I try to avoid debt and want to know that I can afford a plow. All I know is that if we do not get any snow this year I can afford to keep it and not worry that I can't afford the plow and have to sell it.


----------



## jasonv

theplowmeister;2074037 said:


> any plow under 7 1/2 foot, when you angle the blade the jeep tires will run over the snow.


The jeep runs a <60 inch track. Plus one tire width at 245mm=9.65" (the widest tire they came with) makes for a total outside of tire to outside of tire width of 69.65 inch. We can call that 70".

Meyer drive pro 6'8" spec indicates 72" width at full angle.

So while not a huge extension beyond the necessary width, the plow does, indeed, cut wider than the tires.

Stepping a meyer up to 7'6" means 81" at full angle. IMO, that can get to be an excessive burden, especially for such a light vehicle, and even worse if you will ever need to push a significant depth of snow with it. For heavy or deep snow, less plow is more, as long as the vehicle isn't narrower than what the plow cuts.

7' is probably a reasonable compromise if somebody wants to go a bit beyond the vehicle without going too far.

If you can consistently assure yourself that you will *always* be able to plow with the storm, 7'6" may be fine, but only because you won't be burdening it with excessive depth.


----------



## Philbilly2

JeepCoMJ;2080738 said:


> Lol. Poly blades are heavier on the hole than steel. Fyi





SnoFarmer;2080752 said:


> I've said just that, just to be corrected.


I feel like that has happened to me too??


----------



## jasonv

32vld;2074016 said:


> Western Suburbanite 7'4", 21" height, poly, 270 lbs. I don't like because of the poly and plow maybe to light to back drag clean. I do mostly residential as see the need to back drag well.


For what its worth, there are good solid poly plows, just that isn't one of them. A proper poly plow does NOT tend to be lighter than a steel plow, since it actually requires more of a frame to hold a poly plow together. The difference is mainly in the surface itself, poly is more slippery than metal and doesn't rust.


----------



## SnoFarmer

SnoFarmer;2080736 said:


> Youtube
> 
> One minnute a lighter plow was wanted, then a poly one is to light....





JeepCoMJ;2080738 said:


> Lol. Poly blades are heavier on the hole than steel. Fyi





SnoFarmer;2080752 said:


> I've said just that, just to be corrected.





Philbilly2;2088063 said:


> I feel like that has happened to me too??


In my first post I was being sarcastic as 32vld was all concerned over weight of the plow as he was looking at poly for a while..
Then someone posted a link showing that a couple of lightweight poly plows were a couple of pounds lighter than steel???...
Most standard duty and up ploy plows weight more than S.S. or steel.

:waving:

ps Now 32vld wants the weight so it back-drags better.....
while wanting a lightweight plow for his jeep.

light while still heavy.


----------



## Philbilly2

SnoFarmer;2088080 said:


> light while still heavy.


I have had a few girlfriends in my life like that...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2;2088207 said:


> I have had a few girlfriends in my life like that...


We call then slump busters oot west.....Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Philbilly2;2088207 said:


> I have had a few girlfriends in my life like that...





BUFF;2088222 said:


> We call then slump busters oot west.....Thumbs Up


Thumbs Up"..........


----------



## Philbilly2

SnoFarmer;2088080 said:


> In my first post I was being sarcastic as 32vld was all concerned over weight of the plow as he was looking at poly for a while..
> Then someone posted a link showing that a couple of lightweight poly plows were a couple of pounds lighter than steel???...
> Most standard duty and up ploy plows weight more than S.S. or steel.
> 
> :waving:
> 
> ps Now 32vld wants the weight so it back-drags better.....
> while wanting a lightweight plow for his jeep.
> 
> light while still heavy.


Maybe you need to inform him how to raise the specific gravity level in the area that he is backdraging...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Philbilly2;2088230 said:


> Maybe you need to inform him how to raise the specific gravity level in the area that he is backdraging...


:laughing:
Nice.

Or he needs to move to areas that do experience higher 
than avg... gravity.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2088240 said:


> :laughing:
> Nice.
> 
> Or he needs to move to areas that do experience higher
> than avg... gravity.


Now there's a question to be answered......
Does altitude affect the gravity due to the difference in atmosphere at sea level or 6000'.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Gravity is not fixed, it does/can vary by geography.

There is a small area up the north shore where the gravity is a littel greater than
the serounding area.

Do your own research...:waving:


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF;2088254 said:


> Now there's a question to be answered......
> Does altitude affect the gravity due to the difference in atmosphere at sea level or 6000'.......


Duh... of course it does...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why would the atmosphere effect gravity?

Thin air may impose less drag on somthing falling threw the air but it is gravity that is doing the work, then what if it is allready on the ground


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2088259 said:


> Gravity is not fixed, it does/can vary by geography.
> 
> There is a small area up the north shore where the gravity is a littel greater than
> the serounding area.
> 
> Do your own research...:waving:





Philbilly2;2088261 said:


> Duh... of course it does...


So we agree...... Then a 20" lift with 54" tires would be advantage to get a Guillotine affect?


----------



## SnoFarmer

You will weigh more at the equator than you will at the polls.

Not much snow to be had at the equator.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF;2088265 said:


> So we agree...... Then a 20" lift with 54" tires would be advantage to get a Guillotine affect?


EXACTLY... I don't understand why no one else gets it??? :redbounce

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt right???


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2088266 said:


> Not much snow to be had at the equator.


Sure there is you just need enough altitude, Ecuador and Kenya get snow.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2088288 said:


> Sure there is you just need enough altitude, Ecuador and Kenya get snow.....


That would count as not much.

Relatively vs perception, :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MLG

I went from an older, heavier, Meyer 7' plow to a lighter 6.5' Western plow blade, much like the suburbanite, which is 20" tall. The older and wider Meyer was just too ungainly for my Cherokee, kind of felt unsafe on the road, made the chassis 'cheek' when I was driving it ...but the Meyer was a couple inches taller. I like the nimbleness of the lighter plow, much better for driving around and I know it is easier on the front suspension, so far the lower height hasn't raised it's ugly head, but the jury is still out on that. But I don't do commercial plowing so I don't know how well the lighter plow would hold up for that. A heavier plow might be better in that case. I don't seem to run over the snow when the 6.5' plow is fully angled. Not sure why..


----------



## Philbilly2

MLG;2088317 said:


> I went from an older, heavier, Meyer 7' plow to a lighter 6.5' Western plow blade, much like the suburbanite, which is 20" tall. The older and wider Meyer was just too ungainly for my Cherokee, kind of felt unsafe on the road, made the chassis 'cheek' when I was driving it ...but the Meyer was a couple inches taller. I like the nimbleness of the lighter plow, much better for driving around and I know it is easier on the front suspension, so far the lower height hasn't raised it's ugly head, but the jury is still out on that. But I don't do commercial plowing so I don't know how well the lighter plow would hold up for that. A heavier plow might be better in that case. I don't seem to run over the snow when the 6.5' plow is fully angled. Not sure why..


What is this... someone on topic again??? :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Becuse it's not.
6.5 swung all the way to the side,
Yet he doesn't drive in the berm.:laughing:
Or you don't get any snow to speak of.....

I may have been born late at night, but I wasn't born last night.

:waving:


If it "works" for you,,,,, great.....


----------



## Philbilly2

SnoFarmer;2088329 said:


> Becuse it's not.
> 6.5 swung all the way to the side,
> Yet he doesn't drive in the berm.:laughing:
> Or you don't get any snow to speak of.....
> 
> I may have been born late at night, but I wasn't born last night.
> 
> :waving:
> 
> If it "works" for you,,,,, great.....


Figured you pick up on that....:salute:


----------



## theplowmeister

jasonv;2088058 said:


> The jeep runs a <60 inch track. Plus one tire width at 245mm=9.65" (the widest tire they came with) makes for a total outside of tire to outside of tire width of 69.65 inch. We can call that 70".
> 
> Meyer drive pro 6'8" spec indicates 72" width at full angle.
> 
> So while not a huge extension beyond the necessary width, the plow does, indeed, cut wider than the tires.
> 
> Stepping a meyer up to 7'6" means 81" at full angle. IMO, that can get to be an excessive burden, especially for such a light vehicle, and even worse if you will ever need to push a significant depth of snow with it. For heavy or deep snow, less plow is more, as long as the vehicle isn't narrower than what the plow cuts.
> 
> 7' is probably a reasonable compromise if somebody wants to go a bit beyond the vehicle without going too far.
> 
> If you can consistently assure yourself that you will *always* be able to plow with the storm, 7'6" may be fine, but only because you won't be burdening it with excessive depth.


You make a lot of assumptions 
1. that snow that the plow windrows doesnt fall down behind the plow.
Take any plow and look up the width at full angle and plow with it angled. go back and measure the actual cleared ground, it will be a less (way more than 2 " less than the width of the plow). that means your tires are riding on snow trying to push the plow. I now that when the tire rides over the snow some of it squirts onto the plowed area, nothing like leaving a nice clean professional look...

Now how about turning just a little, and see how much snow the tire runs over.

2. your right its your Opinion do you have any experience with such wide heavy plows on jeeps. I do 29 years I do about 450, 000 miles worth. how many rear ends have I busted plowing... 1 (that was because I failed to check the fluid level and it seased) I get about 75,000 from front wheel bearings. 4 years out of front end parts. 0 clutches (that is probably from me changing them every 75K. Why I run a business I cant afford to be to cheep on maintenance and loose a plow rig in a storm(see above with not checking diff oil) is it harder on a vehicle plow, sure but I make $$ with it so I fix it.

When I got my first jeep it had a 6 1/2 fisher i used it a couple of times. Then I noticed that the plow (7 1/2) from my PU would fit it so I tried it. I sold the PU with the 6 1/2 plow and have never looked back

So please tell us what is your experience with Jeeps and plow size? and plowing with jeeps. you dont even list what vehicles you use to plow.

I plowed the blizzard we got in Boston last year 36" of snow and 3 days later I went out and plowed drives for people who's plower never showed up. So I was plowing 30" of snow (it had packed down sum in 3 days)... With a jeep with a 7 1/2 plow.


----------



## jasonv

theplowmeister;2088566 said:


> You make a lot of assumptions
> 1.that snow that the plow windrows doesnt fall down behind the plow.
> Take any plow and look up the width at full angle and plow with it angled. go back and measure the actual cleared ground, it will be a less (way more than 2 " less than the width of the plow). that means your tires are riding on snow trying to push the plow. I now that when the tire rides over the snow some of it squirts onto the plowed area, nothing like leaving a nice clean professional look...
> 
> Now how about turning just a little, and see how much snow the tire runs over.


You seem to have a problem using a tape measure. The numbers I quoted are *FULL ANGLE*, not plow width. You plowing 3 foot depth at a time? 'cause if your snow depth is sensible, it certainly will NOT be falling back that much.

As far as turning goes, you're going to need about a 15 foot plow to solve that problem with a vehicle that turns as tight as a jeep.



> 2. your right its your Opinion do you have any experience with such wide heavy plows on jeeps. I do 29 years I do about 450, 000 miles worth. how many rear ends have I busted plowing... 1 (that was because I failed to check the fluid level and it seased) I get about 75,000 from front wheel bearings. 4 years out of front end parts. 0 clutches (that is probably from me changing them every 75K. Why I run a business I cant afford to be to cheep on maintenance and loose a plow rig in a storm(see above with not checking diff oil) is it harder on a vehicle plow, sure but I make $$ with it so I fix it.


Did I say anything about BREAKING things? (goes back to re-read)... nope. Never said a thing about breaking things. What I said was EXCESSIVE BURNEN. That means mostly that you won't have a prayer of coming up with the TRACTION you need to moving anything more than a dusting with a plow that is too big.



> When I got my first jeep it had a 6 1/2 fisher i used it a couple of times. Then I noticed that the plow (7 1/2) from my PU would fit it so I tried it. I sold the PU with the 6 1/2 plow and have never looked back
> 
> So please tell us what is your experience with Jeeps and plow size? and plowing with jeeps. you dont even list what vehicles you use to plow.
> 
> I plowed the blizzard we got in Boston last year 36" of snow and 3 days later I went out and plowed drives for people who's plower never showed up. So I was plowing 30" of snow (it had packed down sum in 3 days)... With a jeep with a 7 1/2 plow.


It doesn't take having owned them to know what their weaknesses are. Having said that, I've owned TWO, still own one. They're pretty horrible for plowing compared to basically ANYTHING else that you can buy a kit for. Little traction, and absolutely no lateral stability. That means that they want to do donuts instead of driving in a straight line. I've used 6'8" and 7', and you can feel the difference even with just 4 inches.

Don't bother trying to tell me that I don't know what I'm talking about. Obviously I know better than you do. I would suggest to YOU that you try some better fit plows, or better vehicles. You'll probably find yourself shocked at just how much of an unnecessary struggle you've been putting up with.

Fanaticism doesn't get the job done.


----------



## theplowmeister

EXCESSIVE BURDEN translates to excessive wear and braking things otherwise why is it a burden. Yes I started with a Full sized PU and found that for driveways the jeep was faster that meant I could plow more drives in the same amount of time that is more $$ in my pocket. I would not plow wally world with a jeep and experience has shown me that I would not plow driveways with a PU.


----------



## Philbilly2

jasonv;2088588 said:


> and you can feel the difference even with just 4 inches.










[/URL][/IMG]

Yeah, heard that before :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did the OP decide yet? Winter is going to be over before he decides.


----------



## Philbilly2

jasonv;2088588 said:


> It doesn't take having owned them to know what their weaknesses are. Having said that, I've owned TWO, still own one. They're pretty horrible for plowing compared to basically ANYTHING else that you can buy a kit for. Little traction, and absolutely no lateral stability. That means that they want to do donuts instead of driving in a straight line. I've used 6'8" and 7', and you can feel the difference even with just 4 inches.


I plowed for a guy in a Wrangler when I first started in the industry. Jeeps do have a place. We did a huge trucking distribution center that had loading docks for miles. That thing could kick the sh*t out of any truck or skid loader for doing loading docks with trailers parked in some of the bays. The one that I plowed in had a 7.6 meyer twin stick on the front and drag box on the back. It was un comparable to any truck out there for whipping around in the loading docks that had trailers in some of the stalls.

Also, if you have a bunch of sidewalks, Jeeps are unbelievable fast. We could clear side walks way faster than a skid loader could due to travel speed. It was not uncommon for the guy in the Jeep to run from site to site and just get all the little crap work that the full sized trucks took far to much time to mess with or would have to shovel if not for the Jeep.

Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that a Jeep is a lot pusher. I would never dream of clearing acres of pavement with it, but they do have their place if the Jeep is set up properly for the work. Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes;2088656 said:


> Did the OP decide yet? Winter is going to be over before he decides.




Good point - think it was post #10?


----------



## 32vld

Mark Oomkes;2088656 said:


> Did the OP decide yet? Winter is going to be over before he decides.


I bought a Meyer 6'8". Installed 12/31/15. Plow now sitting in my garage waiting for snow.


----------



## novawagonmaster

This is my 7'6" at full angle. I love the bigger plow on my Jeep. 

*** Note: the pic shows summer tires... I run Bridgestone Blizzaks in the winter. ***


----------



## Philbilly2

novawagonmaster;2088879 said:


> This is my 7'6" at full angle. I love the bigger plow on my Jeep.
> 
> *** Note: the pic shows summer tires... I run Bridgestone Blizzaks in the winter. ***


HA... he we go! Love it! :laughing:


----------



## ken643

My 2004 Rubicon is a tank in the snow, with some weight in the back and Blizzack snow tires I push my Fisher 6'-9" with after market wings now 8 1/2 wide perfectly. As stated above, I'm not plowing Wally World, but for reasonable size lots and driveways its fantastic. Now where is the dam snow?


----------



## BUFF

ken643;2089531 said:


> Now where is the dam snow?


It's in northern Az and Utah on it's way to Co.Thumbs Up


----------



## 32vld

ken643;2089531 said:


> My 2004 Rubicon is a tank in the snow, with some weight in the back and Blizzack snow tires I push my Fisher 6'-9" with after market wings now 8 1/2 wide perfectly. As stated above, I'm not plowing Wally World, but for reasonable size lots and driveways its fantastic. Now where is the dam snow?


How much weight do you put in the back of your Rubicon?

I am going to have a cargo hitch platform attached to the trailer hitch receiver with a 2 stage 24" blower on it.


----------



## theplowmeister

Not that you asked me 

on my Jeep with the Boss V I have #400 that plugs into my receiver hitch, It also has safety chains to the frame.
on my Jeep with the Meyer V I have #275 that plugs into my receiver hitch, It also has safety chains to the frame. I would like another #50 on it.
on my Jeep with the Fisher RD I have #40 that plugs into my receiver hitch, It also has safety chains to the frame. pluss #250 in the trunk behind the back seat and #45 battery behind the back seat.


----------



## 32vld

theplowmeister;2090049 said:


> Not that you asked me
> 
> on my Jeep with the Boss V I have #400 that plugs into my receiver hitch, It also has safety chains to the frame.
> on my Jeep with the Meyer V I have #275 that plugs into my receiver hitch, It also has safety chains to the frame. I would like another #50 on it.
> on my Jeep with the Fisher RD I have #40 that plugs into my receiver hitch, It also has safety chains to the frame. pluss #250 in the trunk behind the back seat and #45 battery behind the back seat.


I do not know the weight of my blower though a quick check on Snow blower direct says other blowers same size are about 225 - 250 lb. The platform and ramp weigh 95 lb. So I will have about 320 - 345 lb. Then a 5 gal bucket of salt and a snow shovel and a plow shovel inside the Jeep.

Meyer claims no ballast is needed though the front really drops when the plow is up in the air.


----------



## ken643

32vld;2089796 said:


> How much weight do you put in the back of your Rubicon?
> 
> I am going to have a cargo hitch platform attached to the trailer hitch receiver with a 2 stage 24" blower on it.


 Never really weighed it all, but in the back I carry few qts of extra plow fluid, a 5 gallon pale of Calcium, a Toro single stage snow blower, a 1 1/2 gallon container of gas. Tools, tow strap, and a snow shovel. Never had an issue. maybe thats about 100 lbs for everything?


----------



## SnoFarmer

You do add a lot of weight off of the front of your rig with any plow.
Adding a counterweight that will serve as two things is a no brainier.

I liked #180-200 in the back of my YJ


----------

